# Someone's gonna get fired...at the very least.



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

You're not as smart as you think you are...




__ https://www.facebook.com/joseph.ziegler.90/posts/1818917854788150


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I still don’t understand why drivers think they’re not going to get caught doing that shit .. THERE ARE CAMERAS EVERYWHERE!


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

soupergloo said:


> I still don't understand why drivers think they're not going to get caught doing that shit .. THERE ARE CAMERAS EVERYWHERE!


 More importantly, why would you do this anyway?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

The Gardners took it.


----------



## SoggyF (Jun 24, 2017)

What background check?!?



bacchustod said:


> More importantly, why would you do this anyway?


Probably fostering his growing meth addiction. Makes auto clickers look like Bronze Star recipients.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

KenLV said:


> You're not as smart as you think you are...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and Besos is ACTUALLY CONSIDERING giving flex drivers like that KEYS to legally access the interior of ppl's homes??? 

If this ever becomes reality, insurance companies are going to have to overhaul their underwriter and risk management departments.

LMAO



bacchustod said:


> More importantly, why would you do this anyway?


Most likely because of a warped sense of self entitlement. 

edit: it's more than a simple firing/deactivation by Amazon. Due to the theft, driver may be likely facing misdemeanor charges as well. Driver would've been looking at far worse criminal charges/potential jail time if they'd made off with a more expensive item like an XB1/PS4 or some other high value item. If they get jail time for pilfering an 8x11 notebook, then that's really going to suck on background checks by future potential employers. WTH was he thinking??


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

One more opening for someone else...


----------



## AmazonSlaveWorker (Dec 9, 2017)

Immigrant mentality at it's finest.


----------

